# Contract climber/timbercutter available!



## dieselcutter (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi, I'm Jeremy Williams. I'm an ISA Certified arborist SO-6263A, have CPR/first aid, and Ariel rescue. Have my own insurance. Climbing /rigging gear and saws. Chipper, 25 yd Chip truck, stump grinder. A little crane experience. I worked 3.5 years full time as a cutter for Long Valley Timber. Very skilled in walnut. I am looking for contract climbing or timbercutting opportunities. I am willing to travel if necessary. Feel free to call me 479-841-3804 or e-mail [email protected] Thank you!


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 22, 2010)

*Spam*

Spam


----------



## dieselcutter (Feb 22, 2010)

*Why*

Why do you call this spam! I am not trying to cheat anyone. Things are slow here and I'm just trying to pay the bills. Check my credentials before you slam me like that or anyone for that matter. If you have a serious complaint lets hear it. Otherwise retract your statement.


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 22, 2010)

*I didn't call your mesage spam*

There was an ACTUAL SPAM on this thread this morning that was deleted by the moderators. Some spammer trying to sell clothes from China or?? The SPAM heading is to alert the moderators so they can delete the posting. They normally delete the spam alert also but in this case they didn't. Sorry if the process got your blood pressure up. 'Didn't have anything to do with you.
Regards,
Phil


----------



## outonalimbts (Feb 22, 2010)

*Walnut- I have a crazy allergy to the oil from these trees...*

I have cut too many walnut trees, I guess. As I have developed an allergy to the oils in the wood, bark and saw dust. It gets me like poison sumac! I swell up terrible even being in the same neighborhood as another tree service chipping it.

It causes a rash that looks like poison ivy or sumac all over my body. My arms swell up to incredible sizes! And it itches so bad...


:chainsawguy:

Good luck on finding work, you could come up here in the snow belt- we have all kinds of damaged trees around here, of course you would need to bring it all with and find all of your own contracts, but the work is here....


----------



## dieselcutter (Feb 22, 2010)

*Walnut IS mean!*

Yep walnut is something I don't think you can get used to! I've had as bad as 2nd degree chemical burns from it. Sweating or geting the sawdust wet just releases the acid. Sorry to hear about it being that serious for ya. 
Small wood there are no hard feelings here thanks for the clarification. 
I'll have to call the guy that taught me to climb he lives in fredricksburg. Thanks for the good wishes!


----------

